# Old style bear call..



## bearmanric (Mar 19, 2013)

Here is how i turned my bear calls about 5 years ago. Thought i would share. Turned this call for spring bear calling. It is Cocobolo and will do awome Distress with the Dense Cocobolo. Rick

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2001-73_zps757bf251.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice call Rick-Beautiful wood!!!!


----------



## Jason (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey, what guts do you use for it. Is this a closed red predator call?

Jason


----------



## rockb (Mar 19, 2013)

bearmanric said:


> Here is how i turned my bear calls about 5 years ago. Thought i would share. Turned this call for spring bear calling. It is Cocobolo and will do awome Distress with the Dense Cocobolo. Rick



Hey Rick, call me "someone who doesn't get out much" but that's the first time I've ever seen "bear" and "call" in the same sentence. But I guess it's perfectly reasonable considering bears gotta eat. Really cool looking call....thanks for sharing. Rocky


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 19, 2013)

beautiful call, nicely done Rick.:hatsoff:


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 19, 2013)

Jason said:


> Hey, what guts do you use for it. Is this a closed red predator call?
> 
> Jason



Yea what he said ^^

I went on a mule deer hunt in NM were the client that was leaving harvested a nice bear that they called in using a distress call. He said it was an adrenaline rush since the bear comes in very aggressive looking for something in distress that he can eat


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 19, 2013)

I use JC products reeds. Thanks for the comments. Rick


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 19, 2013)

another awsome peice ric  duck


----------



## SENC (Mar 19, 2013)

Beautiful piece of coco most excellently turned!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 20, 2013)

SENC said:


> Beautiful piece of coco most excellently turned!



+1 on that! That pretty much says it all. ~ Scott


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 27, 2013)

rockb said:


> bearmanric said:
> 
> 
> > Here is how i turned my bear calls about 5 years ago. Thought i would share. Turned this call for spring bear calling. It is Cocobolo and will do awome Distress with the Dense Cocobolo. Rick
> ...



We don't have a spring bear season here but I know guys that have called them in while calling coyotes in the spring.


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Sep 28, 2013)

LOL...here's the best call.

"Hey bears.....come and get it"

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/bear2_zps75ac1336.jpg

or

"Hey bear.....come here I wanna close up"

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/face_zpsabd0f1b4.jpg

Given us heck this year....


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 30, 2013)

Sweet pictures.wish I was bear calling. Making my Toneboards here in Michigan. Got 400 YDD2's ready to ship home. Rick


----------

